# Gas & charcoal not allowed on balcony



## old army guy (May 25, 2015)

Please help.   Florida fire codes prohibit the use of charcoal or gas grills on apartment and condominium balconies.   This is probably true in most other states as well.   Considering the number of condominiums and apartments in the US, there are probably many residents that would like a balcony smoker.   Most would need a 110v model.

My condo association allows electric grills and electric smokers on our balconies and my balcony has a 220v outlet for an electric grill.   I would like to buy or retrofit a kamado type grill (e.g. Primo, Big Green Egg) to use as a smoker, slow cooker, and grill.   The wife won’t accept a metal box but has reluctantly agreed to a medium size kamado egg.  

Is it feasible to retrofit a kamado grill with a 220v electric element?   Has anyone done this?   What brand kamado grill would work best for this?   What heating element and controller?   Your thoughts and suggestions please.


----------



## old sarge (May 25, 2015)

Old Army Guy - Here are a couple of links.  I hope this helps you in your quest.

http://www.tempco.com/Catalog/Section 13-pdf/Bulb_Capillary_Thermostats.pdf

http://www.wattco.com/calrodheater.html


----------



## old army guy (May 25, 2015)

Wow! Thanks a lot. If I ever get it built I will post pictures


----------



## old sarge (May 25, 2015)

You're very welcome.


----------



## old army guy (May 26, 2015)

Yes Sergeant!

I talked to the folks at Wattco.  They were very helpful.  They can make a custom heating coil for under $300.  I might have to do that but they think a common 220v oven element will do the job.  These cost about $35 at Home Depot.  Just hearing they think I will get enough heat is encouraging.

Now I need to measure the bottom of a Primo oval or BGE and see if I can find a replacement oven element that will fit.  Then of course I have to design a control and figure out a way to mount it.  Your link to Tempco will help with this.  Thanks again.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 26, 2015)

you can check with Auber..  they have a plug and play unit that will work with 220 V ...   it has dual probes (one for food and one for cook chamber) ...  this is one of them...  I'm sure you could call them with any questions ...  http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=380


----------



## nitis (May 26, 2015)

Can you run pellets?  If so has anyone got a pellet pro to an egg?


----------



## old army guy (May 27, 2015)

Thanks nitis but no. Fire codes prohibit open flame on upper balconies of apartments and condominiums. I am stuck with electric.

Thanks JckDanls 07, the Auben model looks like it might work. I will call them for more information.


----------



## old sarge (May 29, 2015)

Old Army Guy - Glad the folks at Wattco could help.


----------

